# getting boosted



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

well, after a year of searching my 04 m6 will delivered on monday to redline motorsports in CO to have a custom single turbo and stage 2 heads installed. it's a 2,000 mile one way trip from MA but the customer service has been well worth it. the setup will make upwards of 600 whp but it will be tuned to a safer 500-550. if anyone has any comments let me know. it's an ongoing project for the next year while i'm in korea so any suggestions on future mods would be great


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

Turbo LS1's are AWESOME!! I tried to convince my friend Jared to skip on the blower and turbo his Z06... but a blower just bolts on and he is a wuss haha. (but it still makes killer power with a D1SC... 561 on a "break in" tune as he put it.)

Definitely get some numbers up when you get it back!! For future mods... forged 402, a BIG cam, and some AFR 225's. Oh and a bigger turbo  . 1000whp or bust!!! :cheers


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice! congrats! :cheers 

My advice would be to upgrade the turbo NOW! Get the biggest one they have. Usually the upgrade will only cost $1000+/+, and would cost you alot more down the road to change it. My experience is that you may very well get used to the 600rw after a while and you'll want 700, then 800.. etc.. So why not plan for that now if you can swing it. arty: 

Also, boost controller. Why detune to 550 all the time, when you can have a switch that you can flip from 500 to 600! :cheers 

Really NO sure thing as a TUNED safer. Just make sure they tune it CORRECTLY.  Which it sounds like you KNOW they will.

I look forward to the pictures and number! arty:


----------



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounds awesome! If I may ask how much thats going to set you back? Where abouts in Korea?


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

a greddy profec b 2 will be installed.. with probably a 7 and 10 psi tune. the car is my daily driver so as of right now i don't want to get too carried away. plus i will need to upgrade the a forged shortblock before i regularly play with 600+ rwhp.....
i'm stationed at camp humphreys...bought the car 2 weeks before i got here then extended...so two years before i get to get behind the wheel again....
thanks for the replies


----------



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll be going in Dec. to the 18th MEDCOM in Seoul. What do they give you for extending to the 2 years?


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey, I was wondering if it is at all possible to get just a really small turbo and put just a few lbs of boost into the LS2? I was thinking it would be cool to get a small turbo, like stock 1.8t Jetta size turbo, and run stock compression with 3-4lbs of boost or less. Is this possible with the engine set-up or not? I realize it would be a lot of work but I would also not want **** breaking all of the time.


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

there are already kits being designed for the 05 gto.. aps is on the way with one....and if i'm not mistaken the sts will work... it really just matters on the tune.. for the street the compression won't set you back too much


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

scot from rms/trc took the car on the 26th... 
the plans are to place the turbo where the airbox is now located.. that helps with the aftermarket hood i guess. 
they plan on manufacturing a kit after the fabrication is done. so there will be a new option for us goat herders.
he plans on 600rwhp....but i don't want to fry the internals so closer to 500-550. i was told 5-6 weeks for the install, i will post updates as i get them


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

yellow04gto said:


> scot from rms/trc took the car on the 26th...
> the plans are to place the turbo where the airbox is now located.. that helps with the aftermarket hood i guess.
> they plan on manufacturing a kit after the fabrication is done. so there will be a new option for us goat herders.
> he plans on 600rwhp....but i don't want to fry the internals so closer to 500-550. i was told 5-6 weeks for the install, i will post updates as i get them


That sounds good. Keep us updated. 

Huge front mount ic as well? fuel system upgrade? 
Will it be upgradable for more power?

As info, as well as pictures appreciated! :cheers


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

yes the front mount intercooler will be installed. right now the fuel system consists of twin 255 intanks 50lb injectors and aeromotive fuel pressure regulator.
i'm told the fuel system will support 1,000hp power but i'm certainly not the expert.
the car is my daily driver so i'm not sure how crazy i'm going to get with the power. this spring a pedders track 2 suspension will be put on...
question.....what size wheel should i put on 19 or 18x9.5 rear/ 8.5 front.
also bmr driveshaft for extra security and textralia clutch
the car will never see the track but i want all the reliabilty i can squeeze out


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

yellow04gto said:


> yes the front mount intercooler will be installed. right now the fuel system consists of twin 255 intanks 50lb injectors and aeromotive fuel pressure regulator.
> i'm told the fuel system will support 1,000hp power but i'm certainly not the expert.
> the car is my daily driver so i'm not sure how crazy i'm going to get with the power. this spring a pedders track 2 suspension will be put on...
> question.....what size wheel should i put on 19 or 18x9.5 rear/ 8.5 front.
> ...


I can hook you up on everything but the wheels and textralia clutch, I would run the 18's, they look good and tires are cheaper! :cheers


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

sounds good..as soon as i get the car back i will be in touch with a wish list


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Very nice! :cheers

Must be a pretty large stock fuel pump to be able to handle 1000hp. Aeromotive is great when it comes to fuel pumps, etc. 

Nice thing about Turbos, as we all know is, the power is controlled in a couple different ways. 

1-your foot
2-a little switch that changes the boost like this one


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

they will twin walbro pumps.. and yes the viper gt-s is one of the greatest cars ever made...and insane with the turbos....excellent ride...beautiful


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks! :cheers

I guess your Pumps should be good to go! That's nice to know.

My point is that, it's my experience that you should PLAN for the future power upgrades. Especially when going boost, as it becomes very addictive and you'll want more a year down the road. 

If you are worried about every day driveability, then the Boost switch is the best thing out there. Low boost 500rw, and high boost 625rwhp for example. 
Turbos, when set up correctly, truely drive like stock until you hit the GO pedal, then it's up to you how much power you want/need at that time. 

It's obivous you are doing it right, with the other equipment being upgraded too. I am anxious to see your setup and how it progresses! :cheers

As far as wheels go. If you want to put that power down on the street, then 18s. There are alot more options on sticky tires, DRs etc for 18s.

19s, unless you have traction control, or boost controll through every gear, you will be standing still while you spin with 600+rwhp.

Very nice!! arty:


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks for the info... i found some ADR cypher in both 18 and 19..
i'm going with a greddy profec b spec 2 so i can switch between boost levels.
low for daily driving and high for when people want to play. what are your opinions on the driveshaft. i wanted to go with the 3.25" carbon fiber. i want to make sure there won't be problems with clearance for an aftermarket exhaust. 
i traded in a supercharged harris mototrsports mark II gtr mustang for the goat. it had a vortech on it. that thing was junk..my father's truck has a kenne bell...so i've already gotten bitten with boost. but i'm new to the GM powerplants so i'm looking for all the help i can get...
once again thanks alot...the advice is appreciated greatly


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

yellow04gto said:


> thanks for the info... i found some ADR cypher in both 18 and 19..
> i'm going with a greddy profec b spec 2 so i can switch between boost levels.
> low for daily driving and high for when people want to play. what are your opinions on the driveshaft. i wanted to go with the 3.25" carbon fiber. i want to make sure there won't be problems with clearance for an aftermarket exhaust.
> i traded in a supercharged harris mototrsports mark II gtr mustang for the goat. it had a vortech on it. that thing was junk..my father's truck has a kenne bell...so i've already gotten bitten with boost. but i'm new to the GM powerplants so i'm looking for all the help i can get...
> once again thanks alot...the advice is appreciated greatly


Hell, I can get the Profec B spec 2 for you as well, you can go with the c/f driveshaft or the aluminum, Make sure the exhaust will clear the rubber "u-joints" and you should be fine. :cheers


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

the boost controller is going to be coming from the installer. but as far as the driveshaft and suspension go i'm game. i just have to wait to get he car back before i go crazy ordering more toys...how about gauges..i'm looking into dakota digital but i can go with autometer if the deal is right


----------



## venommaxr33 (Sep 14, 2005)

RevnR6 said:


> Hey, I was wondering if it is at all possible to get just a really small turbo and put just a few lbs of boost into the LS2? I was thinking it would be cool to get a small turbo, like stock 1.8t Jetta size turbo, and run stock compression with 3-4lbs of boost or less. Is this possible with the engine set-up or not? I realize it would be a lot of work but I would also not want **** breaking all of the time.


running a turbo that small would be a waste of time. those are designed for 4 bangers for a reason. the power an LS2 pushes out would put that turbo at full capacity in no time. you would be at full boost by 2000-3000 rpm when on most cars boost won't even kick in til 3000 or later.

im new also new to the domestic market with cars as i stick with nissans. im in a delima right now trying to decide between a twin turbo 350z or a GTO with the possibility of boosting it. anyway, what made you decide to go with a single turbo setup vs. a twin. things can't be to far from the imports so would it not be a little more efficient?


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

i considered a twin. my first choice was the avo twin turbo..it was 9,000 without the fuel system. plus it was manufactured in au. 
i also contacted proturbo kits about their twin turbo setup. but they decided not to offer a complete kit just a tuner. they hooked me up with jose from forced inductions. he said they could do a complete kit for 9,500-10,000. but i had a hard time getting answers from him. waiting a week for a response kind of annoyed me. he's a good guy full of knowledge but it just turned me off. i found rms/trc and asked them about their kit. scot hail from rms has offered the best customer service i come across, and that was the deciding factor. 
they have been great and are more than willing to help me work out all of questions and future upgrades..2,000 was a long trip but the suppport has been well worth it


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

What about an "inline" turbo setup?


----------



## venommaxr33 (Sep 14, 2005)

def understandable, great customer service can make all the diff. We just turboed an Infinity I-30, total custom setup. we bought all the parts and the guys at SGP-racing in Houston,TX fabbed the piping and put it all together. they are one of the beat when it comes to imports as they built a 1000hp supra and a ton of 350z. I wonder if they would like to do a GTO?


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

i considered the sts rear mount as well. but it seems to be just too low. i plan on lowering the car and seeing that it will spend most of it's time on a military base the speed bumps pose a problem...

the more companies that are willing to work with the goat the better. right now we're limited to a few options. all have their ups and downs but you compromise somewhere. having this kit made i have more control on what i want to get out of


----------

